# whats with my rhoms eyes?



## eazymoney2006 (Jun 13, 2005)

My new rhom is currently 7.5 inches and has some really big eyes unlike any other piranha that ive seen. Looking threw other rhom owners there fish seem to have reddish eyes, whats with my black piranha? Any help would be cool.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's a cool looking rhom you have there. i like the eye size and the elongated body shape it seems to have. it doesn't mean anything is wrong with your rhom, that's just the way it is. some never get those deep deep red eyes.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

maybe it was raised ina small tank and it got deformed? i dunno ive never seen a rhom at 7.5 inches that long before should be more disc shaped imo.


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

It looks like a rhom and elong bred....kinda cool.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice looking rhom, I had one like that not too long ago and mine had some fleckles of red in eyes .


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hmm are u sure thats a rhom??? cuz i think that might be a elong, if it is u got a fish thats like 100x cooler


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

Certainly not an elong but it looks cool. My 4" black rhom already has noticable hints of red in his eyes.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

You said your rhom is new. Feed it well and it should get used to the water parameters. Stress level effects the colour of the eyes. I recommend feeding it meal worms, catfish, and shrimp.


----------



## eazymoney2006 (Jun 13, 2005)

HOACH said:


> You said your rhom is new. Feed it well and it should get used to the water parameters. Stress level effects the colour of the eyes. I recommend feeding it meal worms, catfish, and shrimp.
> [snapback]1077753[/snapback]​


Right now i feed him alot of beef heart. And shrimp a few times. Ive only had him for a week now.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

you shouldnt feed him beefheart too often tis hard for them to digest red meat.......... as weird as it sounds haha. buy a nice big fellet of catfish/chop it into decent size chunks and feed him that as a main diet, im sure its way cheaper then buyign beefheart all the time 2







good luck with ur rhom


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How long have you had it? It might be due to deformation since birth. Nevertheless, abnormalities like this doesnt disable their abilities to perform as a terror.


----------



## eazymoney2006 (Jun 13, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> How long have you had it? It might be due to deformation since birth. Nevertheless, abnormalities like this doesnt disable their abilities to perform as a terror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive had him about a week now. I purchased him at this size. This is the second large black that the store i got him from has had and they looked identical as far as coloration and even the large eyes. Last time the lfs had a black in like mine was around a year ago. Is beefheart that bad for your fish, people always told me it was great for them.??thanx


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

cool rhom but i think they get the red eys at about 9 inches or so


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

whatever it is it looks pretty sweet


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i agree


----------

